# Birthday Buddy Poll



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*You may choose more than one response in the poll.*

I'm willing to try the Birthday Buddy Event one more time. This time it would be done on a Quarterly Basis.

If you choose to participate, your fluff must have a B-Day during the 1st Quarter as an example (January, February or March) and you would be paired with another fluff that has a B-Day in the same Quarter.

I would not guarantee that you would receive a gift from your assigned Buddy (no Elves Committee as in Secret Santa). I will not track who has and who hasn't received gifts, etc., so you will need to realize that this is an honor system only. Please do not expect me to chase down a buddy that does not fulfill his/her buddy obligation.

And before voting -- PLEASE READ MY COMMENTS (Post #3) in this post.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/186290-when-does-birthday-buddy-sign-up-happen.html


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Awe, Lynn THANK YOU. I take full responsibility and will not have any hard feelings if Boo gets forgotten, but I am willing to take the Risk. Boo will be in the fourth Quarter and his birthday is Dec 31st. New Years Eve!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynn,

That is so sweet of you. I know how much time you put into these events. I can see how disappointed people can get if things do not go right. On the other hand, it is a great way to meet other members and to develop friendships.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I have loved our SSs and BBs in the past, but I won't be doing it this year.

I am just too tired and really trying to focus on my health.

Hugs to all.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Birthday buddies...*

As much as I would love to do a BB event, I'm worried with surgeries and treatment I would let my buddies down.I can't plan anything this coming year.

Surgery is Jan 23 so I'll be down with recovery for a few weeks , then any follow up surgeries and treatments will probably put me down for a while.

Cancer sucks, you can't plan and it ruins plans. We so enjoy any gifting event because you get to know a new fluff each time!

I hope the next year I can participate...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I frankly don't like those events because it creates groups. That's the main reason. And our dogs have sooo much stuff, they don't really need anything else. My dog does not get doggy treats, so you sent me treats, what am I going to do with them ? give them away or put in the garbage ! I would not know what to buy for another dog. I rarely put my feet in a pet store and the only time I do I am so disgusted with all the "Made in China" that I walk out without buying anything. And I am not going to buy something for another dog that I am not willing to give my own dog.

Something else that bothers me. If you receive a gift from another member of the forum, please don't advertise, thank them privately through a private message.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the Secret Santa each year!! ....but don't really need to remember gifts four more times a year. I'm not against it, I just don't want to be in it.

I feel like I'm always running behind..trying to catch up. An easier stressless life is one I'm striving for anymore...:blush:

Christmas is a different story...the SS gifts are about the most fun I have shopping during the season!! :chili:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I would like to participate. Leila's birthday isn't until August though. 

If someone signs up and then gets sick or something unexpectedly, let me know and maybe I can send a gift to their buddy for them. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would participate. I enjoy it, and have had great Buddies! Laurel 's B day is in January so we'd be shopping again! That's ok with us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I STILL haven't decided. I enjoyed it. I loved picking pressies for our buddies. I was worried when MiMi's buddy didn't respond...I am still kind of concerned about what happened. It was a fun event. If I were to vote, I would check every single category. I guess that wasn't much help. I agree with Janene, we do not really need stuff, but I also see that it is just fun that brings us together. :blush:I dunno.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I loved the birthday buddy event. But I also know the disappointment when someone doesn't receive a gift either!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> I loved the birthday buddy event. But I also know the disappointment when someone doesn't receive a gift either!


It is not about not receiving the gift. Yes, you go to the mailbox expecting fun. Then you wait again, again and again. Then you think, "my goodness, what tragedy has befallen my birthday buddy? Are they sick? Is the pup sick? Have they suffered a loss that they cannot even speak of?" But you don't get an answer. Maybe they just got bored with SM and forgot about the promise. You just don't know. And that is the rub.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> It is not about not receiving the gift. Yes, you go to the mailbox expecting fun. Then you wait again, again and again. Then you think, "my goodness, what tragedy has befallen my birthday buddy? Are they sick? Is the pup sick? Have they suffered a loss that they cannot even speak of?" But you don't get an answer. Maybe they just got bored with SM and forgot about the promise. You just don't know. And that is the rub.


This is not very nice of people. If you agree to participate in something you follow up on the agreement. You don't get bored and forget about the promise.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

MalteseJane said:


> This is not very nice of people. If you agree to participate in something you follow up on the agreement. You don't get bored and forget about the promise.



Agreed. It's not too difficult now with smartphones to program in a date to remind you when your buddies birthday is approaching. Heck, calendars have been known to remind people of dates too! :goof: 

I like the idea of the birthday buddy gift exchange. I would participate. I love shopping for the fluffs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I agree, it's not the gift,it's just nice to have someone remember. Like when an SM member posts a birthday wish, it means a lot...Especially for members like me who have no real family that cares... SM family is very important to us...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> As much as I would love to do a BB event, I'm worried with surgeries and treatment I would let my buddies down.I can't plan anything this coming year.
> 
> Surgery is Jan 23 so I'll be down with recovery for a few weeks , then any follow up surgeries and treatments will probably put me down for a while.
> 
> ...


This is the exact reason I did not participate in SS or BB events this year.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lynn I really like the quarterly idea. I will participate if you get enough people that want to. I like participating it give me a chance to learn more about our members. It is sad when people forget to post a picture or two when the gift is received but even so I will be happy to learn more about our online friends.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I've really thought about this and would participate in the quarterly if held. My fluffs would be the 3rd and 4th quarters. But if not enough want to participate then that's fine too.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We will not participate. As rescues our dog only have gotcha days and they have all the toys and treats they need, but it is a nice idea for some people.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I really love the SM events because they make my baby Pearlan very happy. She loves sending and receiving gifts and we get to know a new little fluff better! Pearlan loves making friends and these events enable that! Plus shopping for fluffs is fun! :wub:
We would love to participate in a quarterly BB event if offered. Thank you so much Lynn for all you do!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

mfa said:


> I really love the SM events because they make my baby Pearlan very happy. She loves sending and receiving gifts and we get to know a new little fluff better! Pearlan loves making friends and these events enable that! Plus shopping for fluffs is fun! :wub:
> We would love to participate in a quarterly BB event if offered. Thank you so much Lynn for all you do!


Please, please, please stay realistic ! YOU love SM events, Pearlan YOU THINK it makes HER happy. SHE is not sending gifts, YOU ARE. And when she receives them she does not know where they are coming from. She cannot make friends through the mail or the internet LIKE YOU. It's YOU making friends not HER. She will have fun with any gift you bring to her without knowing where they come from. Now if you have fun shopping for fluffs it's OK. Just don't use Pearlan to justify for your own feelings. You don't need to. We all understand. No need for excuses.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Please, please, please stay realistic ! YOU love SM events, Pearlan YOU THINK it makes HER happy. SHE is not sending gifts, YOU ARE. And when she receives them she does not know where they are coming from. She cannot make friends through the mail or the internet LIKE YOU. It's YOU making friends not HER. She will have fun with any gift you bring to her without knowing where they come from. Now if you have fun shopping for fluffs it's OK. Just don't use Pearlan to justify for your own feelings. You don't need to. We all understand. No need for excuses.


Ouch - play nice. No need to hurt feelings.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> Please, please, please stay realistic ! YOU love SM events, Pearlan YOU THINK it makes HER happy. SHE is not sending gifts, YOU ARE. And when she receives them she does not know where they are coming from. She cannot make friends through the mail or the internet LIKE YOU. It's YOU making friends not HER. She will have fun with any gift you bring to her without knowing where they come from. Now if you have fun shopping for fluffs it's OK. Just don't use Pearlan to justify for your own feelings. You don't need to. We all understand. No need for excuses.


Why are you always so angry and always saying hurtful things? Sometimes its wise to keep it to yourself.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> I frankly don't like those events because it creates groups. That's the main reason. And our dogs have sooo much stuff, they don't really need anything else. My dog does not get doggy treats, so you sent me treats, what am I going to do with them ? give them away or put in the garbage ! I would not know what to buy for another dog. I rarely put my feet in a pet store and the only time I do I am so disgusted with all the "Made in China" that I walk out without buying anything. And I am not going to buy something for another dog that I am not willing to give my own dog.
> 
> Something else that bothers me. If you receive a gift from another member of the forum, please don't advertise, thank them privately through a private message.





MalteseJane said:


> Please, please, please stay realistic ! YOU love SM events, Pearlan YOU THINK it makes HER happy. SHE is not sending gifts, YOU ARE. And when she receives them she does not know where they are coming from. She cannot make friends through the mail or the internet LIKE YOU. It's YOU making friends not HER. She will have fun with any gift you bring to her without knowing where they come from. Now if you have fun shopping for fluffs it's OK. Just don't use Pearlan to justify for your own feelings. You don't need to. We all understand. No need for excuses.


Seriously, what is your problem?
You always seem to have some negative thing to say. 

I've lost count of the number of times I've seen you say nasty things.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Please, please, please stay realistic ! YOU love SM events, Pearlan YOU THINK it makes HER happy. SHE is not sending gifts, YOU ARE. And when she receives them she does not know where they are coming from. She cannot make friends through the mail or the internet LIKE YOU. It's YOU making friends not HER. She will have fun with any gift you bring to her without knowing where they come from. Now if you have fun shopping for fluffs it's OK. Just don't use Pearlan to justify for your own feelings. You don't need to. We all understand. No need for excuses.


I am not sure that is entirely true. When Luck gets a gift from someone else it has unique smells on it both from the fluff and from the person sending it. I am convinced that the blanket Janine made us has babinka's peppino's and tina's scent on it. I do see a different sense of excitement in him in these presents. Many times it will be something I would not think of, and that is based upon what the sender's fluff finds interesting. The vest that Secret sent is great, the sweater that Eva sent is unique because of its straps, the blanket Janine sent is a huge hit and he uses it every day - I would have never thought of a flannel blanket. That is not to say this is not a bonding experience between the fluff parents, because it is. It allows us to get to know each other better.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I would be interested in participating. This is a big birthday for Maddie this year as she will be 5 so it's really bittersweet for me. I think it's a fun thing and I don't know why everyone is getting so upset over it. I enjoyed the SS. It's fun to get something new in the mail and maybe a new toy or treat or brand you've never heard of. I cannot send enough praise to Sherry for Maddie's Bento ball. I've never seen her play with something so much.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

MalteseJane said:


> Please, please, please stay realistic ! YOU love SM events, Pearlan YOU THINK it makes HER happy. SHE is not sending gifts, YOU ARE. And when she receives them she does not know where they are coming from. She cannot make friends through the mail or the internet LIKE YOU. It's YOU making friends not HER. She will have fun with any gift you bring to her without knowing where they come from. Now if you have fun shopping for fluffs it's OK. Just don't use Pearlan to justify for your own feelings. You don't need to. We all understand. No need for excuses.



Wow, I will not waste my time responding to something so low.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> I would be interested in participating. This is a big birthday for Maddie this year as she will be 5 so it's really bittersweet for me. I think it's a fun thing and I don't know why everyone is getting so upset over it. I enjoyed the SS. It's fun to get something new in the mail and maybe a new toy or treat or brand you've never heard of. I cannot send enough praise to Sherry for Maddie's Bento ball. I've never seen her play with something so much.


Hannah, mine are addicted! We call them crack balls around here!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I really want to participate in this event!! I don't celebrate Christimas so this would be my chance to experience something like this on SM. I haven't voted yet though since I haven't figured out how to send packages overseas. I've never mailed a package in my life and don't know how it is done here. :behindsofa: 

I'm going to ask my dad how it works here in Panama and then I'll vote. If I do participate I want everything to go smoothly!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am going to go out on a limb here. Janene quite often disagrees with the majority. Yet I see that she has very strong ethics which she lives by. I for one, respect her different take on situations. 

Janene, you are an odd ball....and I love you for it. Do not ever repress your feelings on this board. What you have to say is valid. I may disagree, but I will always consider it. And I thank you for giving us a different view on any situation.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Ouch - play nice. No need to hurt feelings.


:goodpost:



Dominic said:


> Why are you always so angry and always saying hurtful things? Sometimes its wise to keep it to yourself.


:goodpost:



Orla said:


> Seriously, what is your problem?
> You always seem to have some negative thing to say.
> 
> I've lost count of the number of times I've seen you say nasty things.


:goodpost:


wkomorow said:


> I am not sure that is entirely true. When Luck gets a gift from someone else it has unique smells on it both from the fluff and from the person sending it. I am convinced that the blanket Janine made us has babinka's peppino's and tina's scent on it. I do see a different sense of excitement in him in these presents. Many times it will be something I would not think of, and that is based upon what the sender's fluff finds interesting. The vest that Secret sent is great, the sweater that Eva sent is unique because of its straps, the blanket Janine sent is a huge hit and he uses it every day - I would have never thought of a flannel blanket. That is not to say this is not a bonding experience between the fluff parents, because it is. It allows us to get to know each other better.


:goodpost:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here. Janene quite often disagrees with the majority. Yet I see that she has very strong ethics which she lives by. I for one, respect her different take on situations.
> 
> Janene, you are an odd ball....and I love you for it. Do not ever repress your feelings on this board. What you have to say is valid. I may disagree, but I will always consider it. And I thank you for giving us a different view on any situation.


I have no problem with someone having a different viewpoint, but Janene's posts here have both insulted(and made fun of) a member and another was dictating what all members should do. If someone receives a gift from another member - they have every right to share that and post pics.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Orla said:


> I have no problem with someone having a different viewpoint, but Janene's posts here have both insulted(and made fun of) a member and another was dictating what all members should do. If someone receives a gift from another member - they have every right to share that and post pics.


That is true. At this moment, I just love everybody, no matter what their take on any situation or not, I guess I am feeling really nostalgic. I have no fight left in me. Whatever any body thinks, expresses, wants, does...it is okay with me. Tomorrow, may be a different story. For the moment, I just love every member here, and appreciate whatever they have to say. I guess I just don't have a bone of contention left. I just love all of you...period.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

From my point of view Janine's remarks were disrespectful towards another SM member which is against SM Rules. Janine has never participated in any of the SM events (Secret Santa, Birthday Buddy, Rescue Raffle) and that is her prerogative. But once that she has stated that she would not want to participate and has taken the poll, it is, imho, unkind to post again just to belittle someone that does enjoy participating in the events.

After all, this was not a controversial subject -- simply trying to gauge if Birthday Buddy should continue and to help come up with ideas that might make it work better.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not sure why anyone would even bother to take the poll if they had never participated in any of the SM events. Or why it would be so bothersome when others do enjoy them and post pictures.. It feels like the only purpose was to cast judgement and lash out at those people. I also sensed a bitterness towards people making friends, or wanting to make them through these events. It all just felt very mean spirited to me, and left me feeling a little sad.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

mfa said:


> I really love the SM events because they make my baby Pearlan very happy. She loves sending and receiving gifts and we get to know a new little fluff better! Pearlan loves making friends and these events enable that! Plus shopping for fluffs is fun! :wub:
> We would love to participate in a quarterly BB event if offered. Thank you so much Lynn for all you do!


I know that Pearlan loves to meet other dogs. She did great when she met half of my little clan. And I for sure enjoyed meeting both Pearlan and her mama. 



MalteseJane said:


> Please, please, please stay realistic ! YOU love SM events, Pearlan YOU THINK it makes HER happy. SHE is not sending gifts, YOU ARE. And when she receives them she does not know where they are coming from. She cannot make friends through the mail or the internet LIKE YOU. It's YOU making friends not HER. She will have fun with any gift you bring to her without knowing where they come from. Now if you have fun shopping for fluffs it's OK. Just don't use Pearlan to justify for your own feelings. You don't need to. We all understand. No need for excuses.


I have known Janine for many years and I do not think it was her intention to be hurtful here. Remember it is difficult to judge tone in an online forum (as a teacher who uses online discussion tools one of my rules is to always remember that the limited scope of communication can allow us to read tone into messages that may not be there and therefore we should always presume people have good intentions). 

I think the point Janine was trying to make is somewhat valid. Often we presume the dogs are enjoying things because we enjoy them. Sometimes we have to make sure we are not projecting, but rather truly making choices that enhance their experiences. 

A broader example of this happens all the time in dog shows. I hear people say, oh my dog loves showing, and they KNOW when they win. Honestly, the dog may love showing because we have paid attention to them and they get excited by that attention. They may know they won, because they sense our excitement. In reality though, every day they show well can feel like a win if we make it that way for them. They truly do not care what color ribbon they take home. 

In reality, our dogs are such social creatures that their enjoyment simply comes from the fact that we are having fun with something. 




wkomorow said:


> I am not sure that is entirely true. When Luck gets a gift from someone else it has unique smells on it both from the fluff and from the person sending it. I am convinced that the blanket Janine made us has babinka's peppino's and tina's scent on it. I do see a different sense of excitement in him in these presents. Many times it will be something I would not think of, and that is based upon what the sender's fluff finds interesting. The vest that Secret sent is great, the sweater that Eva sent is unique because of its straps, the blanket Janine sent is a huge hit and he uses it every day - I would have never thought of a flannel blanket. That is not to say this is not a bonding experience between the fluff parents, because it is. It allows us to get to know each other better.


:goodpost:

I think this is a great point about how they can smell different scents and also the different ideas we can get from each other. Nice one.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the Quarterly Basis idea is a great idea for the Bday Buddies event.
I have participated in the past, with hit or miss results.
The only time is was a miss was when the member no longer visited SM, and prob just forgot about it.
But the other times were plenty of fun! 
We love to get mail. 

As well the other reason I like your Quarterly basis, is that we can get ready as the event approaches. And we would be more likely to have active at the time members participating. 

My kiddos are all third quarter, Coco & Paris in August and Tucker in September.  
Two Aries :w00t: (what was I thinking?) :HistericalSmiley: and a Virgo/Libra cusp.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We have participated in the past I don't know how many years, but these days I don't find the time to come here often; therefore, I don't know many of the SM people or doggies. I do not wish to participate any longer. It seems that like someone else mentioned, sometimes the gifts are what the sender thinks their own dog would like, when in fact they should be looking at the sign up survey and choosing gifts according to the name they were assigned. Sassy has worn a topknot with banded bows for 10.5 yrs, but she has only once received a bow, but instead received things that were not used by us. I have to admit, it is a little disappointing when I myself try to choose gifts carefully with a lot of thought, but Sassy has in the past received stuff that there was not much thought put into the gift. Before you bash me for my post, I will say again, we are no longer participating. End of story, I will not debate this with anyone.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Secret Santa was a lot of fun and I know it's our first time so it is very possible that my comment is very biased on the fact that my pup and I had a lot of fun ONE time so far. I understand birthday buddy would be a bit different, but I have faith that it would still be fun. I'd be interested to join if it pushes through, but if it doesn't, I completely understand (as long as SS continues - LOL!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

One year Chloe's buddy didn't send her anything for her birthday...I was upset at first, but I got over it very quickly and it did not stop me from participating again. If you do it again this year, I would participate.


----------

